# AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming



## micha30111 (30. August 2016)

*AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*

Hallo zusammen,

beim Thema Wasserkühlung bin ich noch ein Anfänger. Bis dato hatte ich da wenig bis keine Berührungspunkte. Jetzt überlege ich, meine 980ti von Gigabyte eine Wasserkühlung zu spendieren. Ich möchte allerdings eine AIO Kühlung verwenden, soll heißen es ist bis dato nichts vorhanden, und ich möchte es möglichst einfach und "sicher" haben.

Ich habe jetzt ein wenig gesucht, google brachte mir aber keine ( für mich erkennbar ) klaren Ergebnisse. Kann es sein, dass durch den Umstand dass die Gigabye nicht das Referenzdesign verwendet, ich mit meiner Idee nicht allzu weit kommen werde? Ich habe zwar einen Block von EKL gefunden, allerdings setzt dieser ja einen vorhandenen Kühlkreislauf voraus.

Falls jemand für eine passende und gute ( für mich ist das Thema Lautstärke hier priorisiert, vielleicht ein wenig übertakten - allerdings nicht im Übermaß ), würde ich mich freuen wenn Ihr diese Vorschläge mit mir teilen würdet.

Als Gehäuse habe ich ein Fractal Arc XL, also viel Platz. Falls ich irgendwas wichtiges vergessen haben solltet, dann einfach fragen 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## sunshine1211 (30. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*

ARCTIC | Accelero Hybrid III-140  <<<<

Schau dich hier mal um,kannst auch unter angabe deiner karte wenn du nichts findest direkt anfragen


----------



## Corex3 (30. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*

genau


----------



## micha30111 (30. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*



sunshine1211 schrieb:


> ARCTIC | Accelero Hybrid III-140  <<<<
> 
> Schau dich hier mal um,kannst auch unter angabe deiner karte wenn du nichts findest direkt anfragen



Hallo und vielen Dank Dir  Werde ich heute Abend mal machen - blödes Firmennetz ist seltsam - PCGH geht zu öffnen und der Link nicht. Aber gut, wird dann eh erst Ende September was von daher ... aber ich recherchiere halt gerne bevor ich unbedacht was kaufe


----------



## INU.ID (30. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*



micha30111 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> beim Thema Wasserkühlung bin ich noch ein Anfänger. Bis dato hatte ich da wenig bis keine Berührungspunkte. Jetzt überlege ich, meine 980ti von Gigabyte eine Wasserkühlung zu spendieren. Ich möchte allerdings eine AIO Kühlung verwenden, soll heißen es ist bis dato nichts vorhanden, und ich möchte es möglichst einfach und "sicher" haben.
> 
> Als Gehäuse habe ich ein Fractal Arc XL, also viel Platz.



Bei deinem Gehäuse soll ein 360er Radiator oben rein passen. Du könntest  also zb. eine "Alphacool Eisbaer 360" AIO nehmen, und diese mit einem  "EK-FC980 GTX Ti WF3" Kühler für deine Grafikkarte erweitern (für den  GPU-Kühler, weil du es "einfach" möchtest, noch ein "Eisbaer  Quick-Connect Extention Kit").   Dann hättest du auch direkt CPU und GPU  mit Wasser gekühlt.


----------



## micha30111 (30. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Bei deinem Gehäuse soll ein 360er Radiator oben rein passen. Du könntest  also zb. eine "Alphacool Eisbaer 360" AIO nehmen, und diese mit einem  "EK-FC980 GTX Ti WF3" Kühler für deine Grafikkarte erweitern (für den  GPU-Kühler, weil du es "einfach" möchtest, noch ein "Eisbaer  Quick-Connect Extention Kit").   Dann hättest du auch direkt CPU und GPU  mit Wasser gekühlt.



Hallo,

erst mal danke für den Tipp. Die Frage die sich mir da stellt ist, ob das sinnig ist bei ner Xeon V3 CPU. Die ist eh nicht sonderlich übertaktungsfreudig und wird nicht sonderlich warm. Allerdings, wie heißt es? 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe oder so... Müsste ich mal überdenken. Preislich lande ich bei einer solchen Kombi etwa bei 300 wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege...


----------



## INU.ID (30. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*



micha30111 schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir da stellt ist, ob das sinnig ist bei ner Xeon V3 CPU.


Wenn ich ehrlich bin wäre das auch eher ein "netter Nebeneffekt". Ich denke einfach ein Single-Radi wäre nicht sehr optimal bei einer Grafikkarte, die mit OCing auch mal 300Watt verbrät. Meine 980Ti G1 taktet mit "Werks-Boost" auf 1,4-1,44GHz, und würde übertaktet auf 1,55-1,6GHz gehen. Das ist viel Abwärme für einen 120er/140er Radiator. Und da ich gerade keine GPU-AIO mit größerem Radi kenne, habe ich einfach die Eisbaer 360 mit einem zusätzlichem GPU-Kühler empfohlen (zumal die Pumpe sehr leise, und auf 7V quasi unhörbar sein soll). Naja, und weil die Pumpe der Eisbaer im CPU-Kühler sitzt...

Du könntest den CPU-Pumpen-Kühler natürlich auch einfach so irgendwo im Gehäuse montieren bzw. baumeln lassen. 

Ich habe in meinem *"Kaufberatung und Tipps für WaKü gesucht"* auch schon mal nach einem WaKühler für meine Gigabyte 980Ti G1 gefragt, und da sagte man mir, da die Karte kein Referenz-Design hat, wäre die Auswahl an passenden Kühlern sehr mau. ^^


----------



## micha30111 (30. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin wäre das auch eher ein "netter Nebeneffekt". Ich denke einfach ein Single-Radi wäre nicht sehr optimal bei einer Grafikkarte, die mit OCing auch mal 300Watt verbrät. Meine 980Ti G1 taktet mit "Werks-Boost" auf 1,4-1,44GHz, und würde übertaktet auf 1,55-1,6GHz gehen. Das ist viel Abwärme für einen 120er/140er Radiator. Und da ich gerade keine GPU-AIO mit größerem Radi kenne, habe ich einfach die Eisbaer 360 mit einem zusätzlichem GPU-Kühler empfohlen (zumal die Pumpe sehr leise, und auf 7V quasi unhörbar sein soll). Naja, und weil die Pumpe der Eisbaer im CPU-Kühler sitzt...
> 
> Du könntest den CPU-Pumpen-Kühler natürlich auch einfach so irgendwo im Gehäuse montieren bzw. baumeln lassen.
> 
> Ich habe in meinem *"Kaufberatung und Tipps für WaKü gesucht"* auch schon mal nach einem WaKühler für meine Gigabyte 980Ti G1 gefragt, und da sagte man mir, da die Karte kein Referenz-Design hat, wäre die Auswahl an passenden Kühlern sehr mau. ^^



Ja das ist leider offensichtlich echt ne Herausforderung... habe da sonst auch bis dato auch nicht so wirklich viel gefunden, und habe mich deshalb auch an das Forum hier gewendet. Ich suche ja schon vorher bevor ich frage 

Und rumbaumeln finde ich mal eher... naja...  Sagen wir, nicht wünschenswert...

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal schauen welche Variante ich dann nutzen werde. Bin aber für Vorschläge immer offen.


----------



## thoast3 (30. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*

Du könntest auch noch etwas warten und dir dann den Alphacool Eiswolf zulegen; das ist eine AIO allein für die GPU.
Falls du dir dann irgendwann die Eisbaer kaufen würdest, kannst du beide Kreisläufe miteinander verbinden und hast dann einen großen Kreislauf mit 2 Pumpen und 2 Radiatoren.


----------



## micha30111 (30. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Du könntest auch noch etwas warten und dir dann den Alphacool Eiswolf zulegen; das ist eine AIO allein für die GPU.
> Falls du dir dann irgendwann die Eisbaer kaufen würdest, kannst du beide Kreisläufe miteinander verbinden und hast dann einen großen Kreislauf mit 2 Pumpen und 2 Radiatoren.



Hallo,

ich habe gerade mal ein wenig Tante google befragt.. hast Du da vielleicht ein paar Specs und ein Releasedatum? Ich habe einen Forenpost gefunden da war vor vier Wochen in vier Wochen die Rede.. kurz gesagt also theoretisch jetzt  Cooler Satz btw. 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## thoast3 (30. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*

Leider ist da noch nicht viel bekannt. Als Radiator wird Alphacool wahrscheinlich wieder die Nexxxos-ST30-Serie verwenden, die Pumpe wird, denke ich, flacher bauen als die der Eisbaer, und als Lüfter wird acool vermutlich wieder die Eiswind verwenden.

Wann sie raus kommt, weiß ich nicht, aber laut Eddy von Aquatuning wurden bereits Samples für Reviews verschickt, also wird es nicht mehr allzu lange dauern 

Edit: So oder so ähnlich könnte der Eiswolf aussehen: Exklusiv im Test: Alphacool GPX-Pro Fury X - Fiji mit kuhlem Kopf


----------



## micha30111 (30. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*

Na mein Plan war ja eh bis Ende September zu warten  Von daher werde ich das Ding mal unter Beobachtung halten...


----------



## Scubaman (30. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*

Die Eiswolf soll doch nur für GTX 1060/1070/1080 und RX480 kommen, oder? Siehe Post von Eddy recht weit unten:

[Sammelthread] Alphacool


----------



## thoast3 (30. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*

Ich hab den Post nicht gefunden, aber das glaube ich kaum.
Vielleicht kommt er *zuerst* für diese Karten, aber es werden sicher noch mehr Karten kompatibel sein.
THDE hat den Eiswolf (Vorserie) ja auf der FuryX getestet


----------



## v3nom (30. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Bei deinem Gehäuse soll ein 360er Radiator oben rein passen. Du könntest  also zb. eine "Alphacool Eisbaer 360" AIO nehmen, und diese mit einem  "EK-FC980 GTX Ti WF3" Kühler für deine Grafikkarte erweitern (für den  GPU-Kühler, weil du es "einfach" möchtest, noch ein "Eisbaer  Quick-Connect Extention Kit").   Dann hättest du auch direkt CPU und GPU  mit Wasser gekühlt.



Dann doch direkt den EK Predator 360


----------



## pope82 (3. September 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Post nicht gefunden, aber das glaube ich kaum.
> Vielleicht kommt er *zuerst* für diese Karten, aber es werden sicher noch mehr Karten kompatibel sein.
> THDE hat den Eiswolf (Vorserie) ja auf der FuryX getestet



doch, die gpx pro wirds nur f+r neue karten geben:
zitat eddy von aquatuning ganz unten:  Hybrid-system aus Eisbaer 280 und Heatkiller IV XL auf gtx 980 Ti


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (4. September 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*

Weniger als einen 280er würde ich dir nicht empfehlen. (allein für GPU)
Ich hatte einen 280er dran und naja.. hat genauso gut gekühlt wie ein Morpheus, durch die Pumpengeräusche aber etwas lauter.


----------



## micha30111 (5. September 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Weniger als einen 280er würde ich dir nicht empfehlen. (allein für GPU)
> Ich hatte einen 280er dran und naja.. hat genauso gut gekühlt wie ein Morpheus, durch die Pumpengeräusche aber etwas lauter.



Ich verwerfe da mittlerweile immer mehr den Gedanken mir eine AIO zu kaufen... Scheint jetzt nicht der große Schritt nach vorne zu sein für mich... Eigentlich will ich nur die Karte leiser bekommen....


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (5. September 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*

Wie warm wird die 980Ti bei dir denn? Versuch mal den Lüfter leiser zu regeln und wechsel auf jeden Fall mal die Wärmeleitpaste. Kann, muss aber nicht was bringen.


----------



## micha30111 (6. September 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Gigabye 980ti G1 Gaming*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Wie warm wird die 980Ti bei dir denn? Versuch mal den Lüfter leiser zu regeln und wechsel auf jeden Fall mal die Wärmeleitpaste. Kann, muss aber nicht was bringen.



Ach die Temperatur ist schon ok... letzte Messung unter Vollast waren unter 80 Grad. Die Herausforderung für mich ist eher die Lautstärke der Gigabyte. Gerade an warmen Tagen... Und bis dato konnte ich keine Lüfterkurve erstellen die mich zufrieden gestellt hat...


----------

